# the farm im living on is on michaelmoore.com!



## Matt Derrick (Aug 15, 2007)

im living/working on an apple farm right now in new hampshire... well, just a minute ago, a friend told me that he heard the farm was on michael Moore's website! and it was! craziness... here's the link:

http://michaelmoore.com

sicko is an amazing movie by the way...

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/08/15 14:03

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/08/15 14:04


----------



## blackmatter (Aug 16, 2007)

thats fuckin cool have fun pickin them apples dude


----------



## Mouse (Aug 28, 2007)

I wanna see that movie badly. is it on DVD yet?


----------



## cozmic (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it will be released on DVD on November 6th. If you're really impatient like I am, you can try torrents. It's a great movie.


----------



## tober (Oct 16, 2007)

how did you manage to get work on a farm out there, was it an informal hiring process?


----------

